# growing weird stuff in my first planted tank



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

My tank is a 110 gal, soil capped with safe t sorb, planted 3 weeks ago, running t5ho's 6-8 hours a day, was running 4 bulbs, now just running 2, anyways I started growing black hair algae on my anubias, then these weird cotton balls started showing up on my driftwood, now I have these crazy mucus sacks on my plants that pop and release all kinds of spores or eggs when I try to remove them.

Ugh, I'm scarred I'm going to crash my tank before I even get started


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pictures!

This sounds like fungus, which will go away within a week or two. Don't fret, it is likely part of the soil shenanigans period.


----------

